# Anti-static Mod-Mat question.



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive done some research and came down to the conclusion that a anti static wrist strap was a fairly good idea when building with $2000 woth of pc parts. 

Since i plan on doing just that i purchased a mod mat for $40 and have an odd question for someone who might be more electrically inclined than myself.

Basically its a rubber surface with 2 metal pins installed, one for a ground wire (attach to a case thats plugged in or a ground wire) and one pin for the anti-static bracelet. It sounds fine and dandy, but what puzzles me is the two pins punched into the rubber mat are in no way connected, furthermore rubber doesent conduct last i checked so how does the strap get to the ground?

Could i go even further to say that since the pin for the anti static strap is stapled through exposing the metal to a potentially static charged surface making you at that charge making this do more harm than good?

Pics: 


















Youtube video: YouTube - ‪ModRight XXXXL Anti-Static Mod-Mat‬‏


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I would attempt a refund on the mat. Standing on a wooden floor, or any other non-conductive surface, is fine. Taking the time to touch a metal part of the case before touching anything inside the case is sufficient protection from ESD.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ditto ^

You wouldn't want the two pins connected. If one is connected to the case, the other is connected to you via the static band, and the two are connected...you've completed the circuit. If you somehow have current flowing through the case, it's now flowing through to you.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Neither of those pins will connect to the work. Your wrist strap connects to one, the other will go to an appropriate earth ground such as the ground plug of a wall outlet or even a water pipe.

Rubber, being a poor conductor makes it a perfect candidate for an anti-static mat. It will not produce a short circuit when an energized device is placed in contact with it but it will dissipate any accumulated static charge across its entire surface, making you, the work and the mat at the same potential. If the mat is also grounded to earth, that potential becomes zero.

By the way, simply touching the metal of an ungrounded computer does not dissipate any electro-static build-up. It only brings your potential to that of the computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The short of it. Do your assembling on a non-conductive surface (wood is great) and stand on a non-conductive surface to minimize any chance of ESD.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

Problem is the only place i have thats flat and not on carpet is in my kitchen on a glass table. I bought this mat hoping it would solve any problems i had finding a place to work.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

Well i made my own grounding pin for the mat. I took a spare power cable and a pair of plyers and thirty minutes of my time and slowly widdled down to the two live leads so i could remove them for safety. To be sure i was removing the correct wires i pulled from the prong ends first to remove the wire, then simply cut the sleeve away after. Il wrap it up in electrical tape tomorrow to make it look much cleaner. Lastly tomorrow i will purchase a circuit tester to make sure the ground in my apartment is actually functional.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Why not just run a lead to the screw holding the cover on the nearest outlet or switch box? The wire should have come with your mat.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

It comes equipped with an alligator clip, so this seems like it would be easier (since Ive already made it) to clip to the end of the wire instead of having to wrap a wire around the screw every time. I guess i could just leave it clipped to this plug at all times so i just have to plug it in before a build and away i go.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Well it'll work, I guess. I usually wrap a few strands of bare copper around the screw and leave a ¼ inch hang, or use an uninsulated, crimp on ring terminal. That way the plug isn't blocked.


----------



## tappenqt (Mar 21, 2011)

I wasn't thinking you could leave the wire on the screw for next time >.<, you have a point haha.


----------

